
Apple's massive 'iPad 3' air freight deal with DHL shaking up shipping rates - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/03/05/apples_massive_ipad_3_air_freight_deal_with_dhl_shaking_up_shipping_rates.html
======
bradleyland
"One person who contacted AppleInsider said that changes to the price of air
cargo through DHL have signaled a major planned Apple shipment from China to
the U.S. Evidence of this can be seen in a 'big change' in shipping costs, as
Apple has taken up freight capacity on flights from the Far East to America."

One person?

"The information was corroborated on Monday by MacRumors, who also spoke with
sources in the shipping industry. They indicated that shipping rates rose as
much as 20 percent in one week as Apple has taken up available capacity at
'premium rates.'"

Corroborated... By MacRumors.

What is this, TMZ?

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
I am struggling to find a link, but didn't Apple buy all the 1998 holiday
shipping capacity from Asia to America so they could deliver all the iMacs on
time?

They also bought all of Samsung flash production in 2009. So this story is
pretty believable.

------
paul
I find these logistical details strangely fascinating. Still, I'm having a
hard time believing that the iPad3 will account for enough of the shipping
traffic (they aren't that big!) to have such major impact on rates.

